# French Drain into Solid Drain



## catahoula (Jul 19, 2013)

I’ve a few questions about French Drains I can not find answers to anywhere… yet. Hoping you can help.

I am running underground solid and French drains around nearly all four sides of my house. All four sides will get a solid drain for downspouts and some surface drains, but part of the front of the house, one full side and part of the back will have a French drain – the area where subsurface water accumulates due to being downhill from my neighbors. The French Drain will be 4” perforated pipe, holes down, in 12 inch wide gravel trench, appropriately deep. The pipes will then run out my front yard, about 50 feet ling, to the street. Assume I have the slope correct to gravity flow everything. My questions are:

1. Do I have to drain each pipe separately, or at some point, can I merge my perforated pipe into my solid pipe?

2. If I merge my pipes, do I have to worry about water building up in the trench after the merge? Where is the best place for the Merge? 

3. Where both solid and French share the trench, do I run these pipes side-by-side or can I put the Solid on top of the Perforated pipe? Does it matter?

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

catahoula said:


> I’ve a few questions about French Drains I can not find answers to anywhere… yet. Hoping you can help.
> 
> I am running underground solid and French drains around nearly all four sides of my house. All four sides will get a solid drain for downspouts and some surface drains, but part of the front of the house, one full side and part of the back will have a French drain – the area where subsurface water accumulates due to being downhill from my neighbors. The French Drain will be 4” perforated pipe, holes down, in 12 inch wide gravel trench, appropriately deep. The pipes will then run out my front yard, about 50 feet ling, to the street. Assume I have the slope correct to gravity flow everything. My questions are:
> 
> ...


1 yes, no.

2 yes, don't. 

3. Either or, no matter

4. You didn't even spell Remodeler correctly when you joined the forum. There is a DIY forum but I don't know the address.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Run them side by side and do not connect them together.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Run them side by side and do not connect them together.


I'm bidding a job right now that has gutter drains & french drain designed one on top of the other. I also suggested side by side mostly because of ease of installation. Do you have any other reasons why you prefer side by side


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> I'm bidding a job right now that has gutter drains & french drain designed one on top of the other. I also suggested side by side mostly because of ease of installation. Do you have any other reasons why you prefer side by side


It really doesn't matter except that you use less stone and labor.


----------

